# What in your opinion is the worst thing Target has ever sold?



## beachlover130 (Jul 3, 2018)

Whether it be something completely unfashionable or something you knew would be a dud as soon as you saw it...


----------



## Kartman (Jul 3, 2018)

Shakeweight.


----------



## Teamlead hopeful (Jul 3, 2018)

"The future is female" plaque. Where is my "the future is male" plaque to go with it? Boo who I want my equal rights.


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 3, 2018)

Any item I can buy at the dollar store that Target sells for a markup of 90%. Come on.


----------



## OneGoodEar (Jul 3, 2018)

Jones soda. Market Pantry soda.


----------



## NPC (Jul 3, 2018)

Everything in Bullseyes Playground.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jul 3, 2018)

Watermelon Oreos


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 3, 2018)

Fingerlings and Hatchimals


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 3, 2018)

Anything good vibes only. It is all over home right now.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 3, 2018)

NPC said:


> Everything in Little China.



ftfy


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 3, 2018)

NPC said:


> Everything in Bullseyes Playground.


How dare you


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 3, 2018)

Electric shock exercise belts.


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 3, 2018)

OneGoodEar said:


> Jones soda. Market Pantry soda.


MP sodas were pretty good IMO.


----------



## Backroom81 (Jul 3, 2018)

We had vibrating cock rings on a sidecap along with lube when 50 Shades of Grey was released on DVD.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 3, 2018)

Backroom81 said:


> We had vibrating cock rings on a sidecap along with lube when 50 Shades of Grey was released on DVD.



Cross merchandising!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2018)

Selling the pharmacy off to CVS.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 3, 2018)

Meat thermometer for the iPhone.  iGrill.


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 3, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Selling the pharmacy off to CVS.


Maybe they should sell of market to Kroger or Safeway. Haha


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 3, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Maybe they should sell of market to Kroger or Safeway. Haha


Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 3, 2018)

The boys Art Class ice cream collection.


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 3, 2018)

Backroom81 said:


> We had vibrating cock rings on a sidecap along with lube when 50 Shades of Grey was released on DVD.


We also sold blindfolds and massage candles on that sidecap lol


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 3, 2018)

Men's romper. We have 3 different ones now.


----------



## RhettB (Jul 3, 2018)

I miss the days when we sold flints and rolling paper.   The folks who used to buy those ...


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 3, 2018)

Nieman Marcus  product


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 3, 2018)

Fixie bicycle. We had soooo many left that went to clearance


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 3, 2018)

The FurReal dogs that talk and the Moana rooster


----------



## Yetive (Jul 3, 2018)

The creepy, talking baby dolls that would start up when you walked down the aisle.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 3, 2018)

Furbies.


----------



## NKG (Jul 4, 2018)

OP doesn't work for Target.


----------



## On6 (Jul 4, 2018)

sigma7 said:


> We also sold blindfolds and massage candles on that sidecap lol


If I remember correctly the pog said it was supposed to be placed near children’s toothbrushes as well. At least in my store.


----------



## RhettB (Jul 4, 2018)

Yetive said:


> The creepy, talking baby dolls that would start up when you walked down the aisle.



Years back we all thought one said "Islam is the light".   Search YouTube for it.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 4, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> OP doesn't work for Target.


Calling OP out in every thread huh? I'd dare say there are a few here who don't currently work for Target. Prospective or former TMs fall into this category. Is OP claiming to work for Target and you found them out somehow?

Edit: ah I found it, ok. Still doesn't seem to be a problem


----------



## cetoesso (Jul 4, 2018)

la croix


----------



## Interface23 (Jul 4, 2018)

cetoesso said:


> la croix


The truth


----------



## slowhands (Jul 4, 2018)

Anything JoJo related


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 4, 2018)

slowhands said:


> Anything JoJo related


That stupid hat with the fake ponytail


----------



## Switch23 (Jul 4, 2018)

REDcards


----------



## NPC (Jul 4, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> That stupid hat with the fake ponytail



those would always come to GS with the braid undone. Always defected them. Nobody got time to fix that.


----------



## phibot (Jul 4, 2018)

My dignity


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 4, 2018)

The Halloween Spook toys that were black.
And the signs with black kids playing with them with the caption Spooks.
At what point do you not run this stuff past the one black guy on your staff.
Seriously even if you don't have one, it doesn't take a history degree to know that is a major fuck up.


----------



## mammoth (Jul 4, 2018)

anything Nate Berkus


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> The Halloween Spook toys that were black.
> And the signs with black kids playing with them with the caption Spooks.
> At what point do you not run this stuff past the one black guy on your staff.
> Seriously even if you don't have one, it doesn't take a history degree to know that is a major fuck up.



Okay maybe it's just my area but I don't think people use "spook" as a slur anymore.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 4, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Okay maybe it's just my area but I don't think people use "spook" as a slur anymore.




It was a lot more popular in the 60's, usually used by Southern rednecks.
That was why I made the comment about the history degree.
But like I said it doesn't take much to figure it out.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 4, 2018)

Worst thing Target has sold or is trying to sell is the $15/hr by 2020 bs.


----------



## NeoDarikona (Jul 4, 2018)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Nieman Marcus  product



That was such a disaster, the only rational reasoning I could think of was that Nieman Marcus desperately wanted to expand their brand and pushed the idea. Target has really cut down on the quality of these special partnerships and now I just cringe every time one is announced.  I think the last decent ones I can even remember were Missoni and Liberty of London.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Jul 4, 2018)

Nothing more annoying then the bouncy balls or any ball without a box....kids and adults throw the balls down the aisle like it’s a park!


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 4, 2018)

Backroom81 said:


> We had vibrating cock rings on a sidecap along with lube when 50 Shades of Grey was released on DVD.


We actually put the dvd  sidecap next to the condom section. In the shipper box we filled a side with leather belts, small metal chains and condoms. Some people were pissed. others amused.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 4, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> The FurReal dogs that talk and the Moana rooster


You don't like Hei Hei? No one everyone ever understood why I stocked them with the dog facing inward.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 4, 2018)

phibot said:


> My dignity


Peoples souls.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 4, 2018)

slowhands said:


> Anything JoJo related


why do we have JoJo siwa unicorns. If she's a young version of Iggy Azealia what does it mean?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 4, 2018)

Backroom81 said:


> We had vibrating cock rings on a sidecap along with lube when 50 Shades of Grey was released on DVD.



Are you sure they weren't Fidget Spinners?  Or...... they _could be_ one in the same !


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 4, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> The boys Art Class ice cream collection.



TOTALLY !!!!!!   What were they thinking??????  I've started to cross merchandise many of the "boy" items onto the "girl" fixtures.   All kids have enough self-esteem issues w/out Spot making it worse for them !!!!!


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 4, 2018)

I know it's 2018 and all but if I had got something pink and sparkly for Christmas or a birthday I would have run away from home


----------



## RedMallet (Jul 4, 2018)

Homeopathic pain remedies.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 4, 2018)

sprinklesontop said:


> TOTALLY !!!!!!   What were they thinking??????  I've started to cross merchandise many of the "boy" items onto the "girl" fixtures.   All kids have enough self-esteem issues w/out Spot making it worse for them !!!!!


We put ours directly between boys and girls and most of it sold. It's clothing for when you want your kids to be bullied.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jul 4, 2018)

slowhands said:


> Anything JoJo related


----------



## CoolLife24 (Jul 5, 2018)

My list can add on to it too the stupid shoes that have to be attached to hangers for soft lines and then off course the swim shoes because there always on the ground!


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 5, 2018)

"That's It" fruit bars. Didn't sell cause they were fucking gross. There were 500 of em in the breakroom QMOS and nobody ate em so they got pitched lol

And who could forget the infamous Threshold glitter wreath.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Jul 5, 2018)

Haha products that are packaged in ridiculous ways could fill an entire thread on their own. 

Bonus points every time its a target owned brand.


----------



## isthatathing (Jul 5, 2018)

I loved trying to figure out what was offensive about something that would get a "pull immediately" from floor alert. My favorite is probably the dress that had a swastika in it. It was subtle, but once you found it in the pattern you couldn't NOT see it. Lol.


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 5, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Maybe they should sell of market to Kroger or Safeway. Haha


Hopefully not Kroger. They are pulling out of a lot of their extended markets.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 5, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Okay maybe it's just my area but I don't think people use "spook" as a slur anymore.


I would have read it as a slur even though I know people don't use it anymore.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 5, 2018)

Slurs NEVER stop being slurs.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 5, 2018)

I literally didn't know spook was a slur, I've only heard it used in the sense of "ghost" or "spy"...the moar you know


----------



## Kartman (Jul 5, 2018)

It's perfectly acceptable to call a ghost a spook.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jul 5, 2018)

Kartman said:


> It's perfectly acceptable to call a ghost a spook.


The Ghost of Christmas Past says he'll have his lawyer contact you regarding that matter.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 5, 2018)

Fuck that spook!


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jul 5, 2018)

cetoesso said:


> la croix



That stuff is like crack for soccer moms at our store.


----------



## Megaparsec (Jul 5, 2018)

The Bit O' Honeys in the fancy container that were like 5x as expensive as the Bit O' Honeys in the normal bag.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2018)

'Retro' candy tins.
QMOS anyone?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 5, 2018)

HiddenPenguin said:


> Haha products that are packaged in ridiculous ways could fill an entire thread on their own.



I'm convinced that people who design retail packaging for home goods have never actually shopped in a store before.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 5, 2018)

Choxi candy.  To expensive, small pkgs and the expiration dates were very hard to see.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 5, 2018)

The Neiman Marcus stint was a complete bust at my store - way too expensive.
Those small side tables with fake fur around the side - maybe it's because I have pets with real fur, but I thought they looked silly.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 5, 2018)

Marimekko. Also, Victoria Beckham's bumblebee line.


----------



## NeoDarikona (Jul 5, 2018)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Choxi candy.  To expensive, small pkgs and the expiration dates were very hard to see.



Not to mention they had constant packaging and environmental handling issues so I saw so many covered in white bloom, which while harmless, was very unappetizing.


----------



## NPC (Jul 5, 2018)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Choxi candy.  To expensive, small pkgs and the expiration dates were very hard to see.



Whooooa I totally forgot about that candy. I used to buy it because it made me feel fancy.


----------



## pellinore (Jul 6, 2018)

Christmas wrapping paper with Justin Beiber......and his fingernail polish.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 6, 2018)

pellinore said:


> Christmas wrapping paper with Justin Beiber......and his fingernail polish.



*Whaaaaaaaaat???????*  _There was such a thing????  We had this???   _( I must be getting old)


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 6, 2018)

Popcorn.


The smell makes me gag.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 6, 2018)

pellinore said:


> Christmas wrapping paper with Justin Beiber......and his fingernail polish.


And the singing toothbrush!


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 6, 2018)

The stupid despicable me fart blaster. That thing will haunt your dreams at Christmas.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 6, 2018)

Yetive said:


> And the singing toothbrush!




*Whaaaaaaaat??????? * _Say it isn't so !!!!!   _( Clearly, Sprinkles wasn't w/ Spot during Beiber-Mania!! )


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 6, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> The stupid despicable me fart blaster. That thing will haunt your dreams at Christmas.


So kind of like the "wasn't me!" dog?  Apparently there's a cat furreal friend that shits now, too.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 6, 2018)

Yetive said:


> And the singing toothbrush!


Lmaooo I wanted this sooooooo bad during my Bieber phase


----------



## oddball (Jul 6, 2018)

THE DUMBASS JUNKFOOD LINE! None of this stupid mickey mouse crap is selling!!!


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 7, 2018)

oddball said:


> THE DUMBASS JUNKFOOD LINE! None of this stupid mickey mouse crap is selling!!!


The mickey mouse dog toys are.


----------



## unknown (Jul 7, 2018)

That they could afford to pay $15 an hour without cutting hours. To be fair, no one ever mentioned the hours part. But not mentioning it implies, to me, that things are status quo.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 7, 2018)

oddball said:


> THE DUMBASS JUNKFOOD LINE! None of this stupid mickey mouse crap is selling!!!



Not to mention, JF Beatles, JF Wonder Woman, JF USA Party, and what's next?  JF  80's Trends?   Ugh..... get your clearance stickers ready now.


----------



## semantics (Jul 7, 2018)

Worst or possibly best thing could never quite decide.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 8, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Popcorn.
> 
> 
> The smell makes me gag.


The regular popcorn smell doesn't bother me but the caramel corn smell?  Just too sickly sweet.  Yuk.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 8, 2018)

unknown said:


> That they could afford to pay $15 an hour without cutting hours. To be fair, no one ever mentioned the hours part. But not mentioning it implies, to me, that things are status quo.


Amen to this.  Said just this morning that my paycheck these days is significantly smaller since getting a wage increase.  Funny how that worked out.


----------



## mizl (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't know about worst but my store has some Jake Paul posters that I am very tempted to throw in the trash.


----------



## RhettB (Jul 8, 2018)

mizl said:


> I don't know about worst but my store has some Jake Paul posters that I am very tempted to throw in the trash.



Posters are usually all scan based and tossed when replaced.  Go for it.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 9, 2018)

For the stores getting their hours cut.....what is your store doing to grow sales?  With the changes over the last year our Softlines team is aggressively adding to basket size with accessories, grocery is adding to sales bringing in locally made product and constantly remerchandising front end space they were given. Electronics is pushing srps and we are using our very old boat to cross merchandise “sets” of  things to buy together. Also, we pick and pack and pick so more orders will drop constantly. Many days the lods have a packing party. We are at a 15% sales increase over last year so everyone that wants 40 is getting 40. Hell I worked 50 last week with 10 on July 4th.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 9, 2018)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Also, we pick and pack and pick so more orders will drop constantly. Many days the lods have a packing party.


Completing the SFS workload only causes more orders to drop when there's orders being held upstream during Q4.  Getting the workload done early when there aren't orders being held upstream does nothing.


----------



## zabbaza (Jul 9, 2018)

That Hei Hei toy.

The "ring for beer" bell.

And those giant bouncy balls.

Oh, and those stress balls with the goo inside, because people kept breaking them and getting neon-colored slime everywhere.


----------



## SoftlinesTM2018 (Jul 9, 2018)

zabbaza said:


> That Hei Hei toy.
> 
> The "ring for beer" bell.
> 
> ...




I hate that "ring for beer" bell they're keeping it in men's until fourth of July stuff goes on clearance and its so annoying because as I'm zoning some customers try to use it as a way to grab my attention instead of just asking me. And those bouncy balls are always stuffed in the hardest to reach places


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jul 9, 2018)

SoftlinesTM2018 said:


> And those bouncy balls are always stuffed in the hardest to reach places




Giggling at this like an 8 year-old !


----------



## RandomRedShirt (Jul 10, 2018)

Trutech electronics, our shitty ass home brand. I felt bad when people purchased that stuff, I would openly tell the guests that the stuff wasn't worth the box it came in so they would know what they were looking at. Had more than a few people come back & thank me for my honesty. Got to the point any Trutech TV we got in with a smashed box would just get thrown out without inspection because their failure rate was so high.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 10, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> So kind of like the "wasn't me!" dog?  Apparently there's a cat furreal friend that shits now, too.



My son has the dog that farts.  It was funny for like three seconds.


----------



## Zoner (Jul 10, 2018)

The Garth Brooks collection as far as entertainment item. Good ol' Garth sat on the clearance endcap all 4th quarter until he was finally put out of his misery and salvaged. And anything Merrie Mekko for softlines. Merrie Mekko was so bad at our store nobody would buy it at 70% off.


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 10, 2018)

Made by design. The label just looks sterile and makes the items look bland and boring. They should've kept the Room Essentials (RE) brand all the way. Isn't everything made by design? Someoe had to design it. Haha.


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 10, 2018)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> For the stores getting their hours cut.....what is your store doing to grow sales?  With the changes over the last year our Softlines team is aggressively adding to basket size with accessories, grocery is adding to sales bringing in locally made product and constantly remerchandising front end space they were given. Electronics is pushing srps and we are using our very old boat to cross merchandise “sets” of  things to buy together. Also, we pick and pack and pick so more orders will drop constantly. Many days the lods have a packing party. We are at a 15% sales increase over last year so everyone that wants 40 is getting 40. Hell I worked 50 last week with 10 on July 4th.


E2E. Stay to finish the market truck to have product out to sell. We can't sell air to guests and stuff doesn't sell sitting in the cooler.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 10, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> Made by design. The label just looks sterile and makes the items look bland and boring. They should've kept the Room Essentials (RE) brand all the way. Isn't everything made by design? Someoe had to design it. Haha.


The old "RE" packaging before the newer one looked even nicer, too.  Weird.


----------



## NXT (Jul 12, 2018)

The Isiac Mizrahi grey raincoat. That thing was hideous.


----------



## ShipIt (Jul 12, 2018)

900 count q-tips that are ALWAYS separating into the individual 400 and 500 count trays. Packaging problem on behalf of Unilever, but still.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 12, 2018)

These fuckin things always come in smashed and spilled inside the repacks


----------



## CoolLife24 (Jul 15, 2018)

oh yea i can add to my list of stuff its gonna be the American  doll stuff omg that aisle is horrible there all huge stuff every where. the ice cream truck, the camper, the toy truck or jeep or what ever there always on the ground! i cant stand that aisle and for some reason its always over stocked!


----------



## Fix It (Jul 15, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Popcorn.
> 
> 
> The smell makes me gag.



UnAmerican.


----------



## Fix It (Jul 15, 2018)

The”grow your own” mushrooms thing that’s being sold right now has me worked up because some of them just grow anyways through the package and create pest issues. Oh and seasonal’s potting soil may have brought fleas in to the backroom but that is not confirmed.


----------



## isthatathing (Jul 15, 2018)

NXT said:


> The Isiac Mizrahi grey raincoat. That thing was hideous.



Omg. Wow. Do u mean the space age looking foil coat??? That thing was sooooo bad. I only remember it cause like, all the team members kept trying it on and laughing. Or casually walking into huddles wearing it. Good for a laugh but went salvage with a full size run.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2018)

isthatathing said:


> Omg. Wow. Do u mean the space age looking foil coat??? That thing was sooooo bad. I only remember it cause like, all the team members kept trying it on and laughing. Or casually walking into huddles wearing it. Good for a laugh but went salvage with a full size run.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 15, 2018)

This....especially after a guest returns it. All I can think is lice and bedbugs. Ew.

Mongolian Faux Fur Throw Blanket - Project 62 - https://www.target.com/p/mongolian-faux-fur-throw-blanket-project-62-153/-/A-52903649?preselect=53086453#lnk=sametab


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2018)

That fuckin' Minions Fart Blaster


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 15, 2018)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 5802



looks like something out of Blade Runner or Altered Carbon


----------



## Cloudenix (Jul 17, 2018)

Those quick ignite fireplace logs

Not so bad for most stores

Too bad my store is in Hawaii


----------



## Dog (Jul 17, 2018)

Those scooters for little kids that they sit on and propel with their feet. Kids ride them all over the store and they end up so far away from the toy section


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 17, 2018)

The Frozen microphone that would play "Let It Go".


----------



## RandomRedShirt (Jul 18, 2018)

Zoner said:


> The Garth Brooks collection as far as entertainment item. Good ol' Garth sat on the clearance endcap all 4th quarter until he was finally put out of his misery and salvaged. And anything Merrie Mekko for softlines. Merrie Mekko was so bad at our store nobody would buy it at 70% off.


That and the Price album we had years ago.  Prince's New 3 CD Set Gets Target Exclusive - https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/269306/princes-new-3-cd-set-gets-target-exclusive
Nobody bought it.  We had a half endcap full of them before they were salvaged.  And those were the ones we didn't remove from the back.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 18, 2018)

9/10 of the Pride clothes for men.  A lot of that stuff, I can't think of anyone I know, man or woman, that would willingly wear it.  And 9/10 of it ended up on clearance.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 18, 2018)

So much in softlines!!  If I had a nickel for every time I've marked something for clearance and said, "well, I could have told you on the drawing board that was too ugly to sell...." I could quit working for Target!!


----------



## ElectroTarget (Jul 21, 2018)

This.


----------



## pellinore (Jul 21, 2018)

Who ever came up with that idea?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 22, 2018)

Those galactic/planet slime jars from the cheapo toy endcap.  Find those open almost every day, and the stuff smells funky if you have to handle it to clean it off of other merchandise or fixtures.


----------



## L4D (Jul 22, 2018)

oddball said:


> THE DUMBASS JUNKFOOD LINE! None of this stupid mickey mouse crap is selling!!!



This is spot on. It’s called JUNK food for a reason.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 22, 2018)

Work, Life balance.


----------



## dcworker (Jul 23, 2018)

50 shades of grey sextoys 5 years ago instore


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 30, 2018)

Reset the back wall of entertainment today and we now carry these things with teeth called fugglers.


----------



## YoNanas (Jul 30, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> 9/10 of the Pride clothes for men.  A lot of that stuff, I can't think of anyone I know, man or woman, that would willingly wear it.  And 9/10 of it ended up on clearance.


In my end of the woods, they were popular. And a lot of people did wear it. I wish we had more Pride themed merchandise.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 30, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Reset the back wall of entertainment today and we now carry these things with teeth called fugglers.



What the hell!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 30, 2018)

Clear trash cans. Why, so you can see the trash? Isn't the point of a trash can to hide the trash until you empty it? I do not understand. And they're such a pain to pull apart


----------



## Fluffster20 (Jul 30, 2018)

those baby snot suckers, i get so grossed out every time i pass by them. or have to pick/pack them


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2018)

Fluffster20 said:


> those baby snot suckers, i get so grossed out every time i pass by them. or have to pick/pack them


Omg, did you have to remind me of their existence???  And guests rave about how great they are.  Gah!


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 30, 2018)

Fluffster20 said:


> those baby snot suckers, i get so grossed out every time i pass by them. or have to pick/pack them



Brought to you by Sweden. Fucking weirdoes!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 30, 2018)

Fluffster20 said:


> those baby snot suckers, i get so grossed out every time i pass by them. or have to pick/pack them



If you have a baby who can't breathe out of their nose you will want one of those really bad.
Unless you feel like sucking the snot out yourself.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> If you have a baby who can't breathe out of their nose you will want one of those really bad.
> Unless you feel like sucking the snot out yourself.


Nasal aspirator.  Even when my daughter was really sick, that would get her clear for a bit.  Yeah, just like tissue, I'd have to re-aspirate her nose, but I can't imagine sucking snot with my mouth would have kept her clear any longer.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 30, 2018)

Wait until you see the gas relief tube you stick up the baby's ass. Made in Sweden as well.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Wait until you see the gas relief tube you stick up the baby's ass. Made in Sweden as well.


I am very, very glad that I have missed seeing that product.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 30, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> I am very, very glad that I have missed seeing that product.


So sorry.

FridaBaby Windi the Gaspasser - https://www.target.com/p/A-51353812


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 30, 2018)

The Swede must be stopped before he invents surströmming flavored baby food


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> So sorry.
> 
> FridaBaby Windi the Gaspasser - https://www.target.com/p/A-51353812


Gives new meaning to the term "bottoms up!"


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 30, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> The Swede must be stopped before he invents surströmming flavored baby food



Wait till you try cod roe caviar in a tube, it is eaten like peanut butter in Sweden.
My stepmother loves it, especially on boiled eggs or rye crisp.
Kallas the company that makes it did a whole series of ads about how 'unusual' it is.


----------



## RhettB (Jul 30, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> So sorry.
> 
> FridaBaby Windi the Gaspasser - https://www.target.com/p/A-51353812



The kandoo wipes when they first came out showed a frog wiping its back side.   Equally disturbing packaging.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 31, 2018)

I always feel a little weird about the Up & Up wipes that have the naked baby butt on the packaging.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 19, 2018)

Another item on this list is the LOL DOLLS! And anything that comes in small bags filled with a suprise!


----------



## GoTo8 (Aug 20, 2018)

Every. Single. Nate. Berkus. Item.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 20, 2018)

I think my team always over stocks the towels for that brand or the field crest ones!


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 20, 2018)

also for sure the funko pops!


----------



## GoTo8 (Aug 20, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> Another item on this list is the LOL DOLLS! And anything that comes in small bags filled with a suprise!


Why does everyone open them?! That's the point of a blind bag!


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 20, 2018)

Omg you have no idea how many always get defected out that’s the point of those bags lol!


----------



## GoTo8 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a very good idea.  A co worker showed an elderly lady where to find the my little pony ones.  The guest opened EVERY SINGLE BAG


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 20, 2018)

heyday

its fucking garbo


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Aug 20, 2018)

GoTo8 said:


> I have a very good idea.  A co worker showed an elderly lady where to find the my little pony ones.  The guest opened EVERY SINGLE BAG


Scalpers. One of the LOL Dolls a few months ago was reselling on ebay for a hundred bucks.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 20, 2018)

Anything that comes in as an assortment grouped under a single DPCI so that it's a pain in the ass to find


----------



## Sarakiel (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 20, 2018)

RhettB said:


> Years back we all thought one said "Islam is the light".   Search YouTube for it.


oh god I remember


----------



## Sarakiel (Aug 20, 2018)

cetoesso said:


> la croix



*From my ventures in stores*

***Heavy breathing intensifies***

Did someone say... LaCroix?


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 20, 2018)

Jesus, I thought that was Costco for a minute.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 20, 2018)

Sarakiel said:


> View attachment 6028



THAT CLEAN FLOOR THO

THAT EXTRA WIDE AISLE THO


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 21, 2018)

semantics said:


> Worst or possibly best thing could never quite decide.


XFD if making toys anatomically correct is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 21, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> 9/10 of the Pride clothes for men.  A lot of that stuff, I can't think of anyone I know, man or woman, that would willingly wear it.  And 9/10 of it ended up on clearance.


Maybe next year they'll sell a cute speedo - I'd get one.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 21, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Jesus, I thought that was Costco for a minute.


So did I.


----------



## Falkor (Aug 21, 2018)

Anything to do with slime.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 22, 2018)

OMG how could I have forgotten the plastics with the lids OMG soooo annoying and the trash cans with the lids on the side sooooo annoying! and the rugs


----------



## PrisonMike (Aug 22, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> The FurReal dogs that talk and the Moana rooster


BUCKAAAAAWWW


----------



## Darth vader (Aug 22, 2018)

Anything from MJ holdings 😂😂


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Aug 22, 2018)

The Crayola bubble bath in One Spot.


----------



## MavDog (Aug 22, 2018)

The severed animal head decor


----------



## Llamanatee (Aug 22, 2018)

Did someone say Wild Fable already?  The blazer with the black hood?  Ugh.  I hated 90s fashion the first go ‘round.


----------



## garbage (Aug 23, 2018)

The worst thing Target ever sold was their bullshit about promoting based on talent and not favoritism.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Aug 24, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Did someone say Wild Fable already?  The blazer with the black hood?  Ugh.  I hated 90s fashion the first go ‘round.


What do you think a wild fable is? A crazy story


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2018)

MavDog said:


> The severed animal head decor



Who the fuck actually buys this stuff?



Sarakiel said:


> *From my ventures in stores*
> 
> ***Heavy breathing intensifies***
> 
> ...



what the fuck is that backroom


----------



## Sarakiel (Aug 24, 2018)

Same store, next bay over.


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 24, 2018)

I hate you.


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 24, 2018)

Sarakiel said:


> Same store, next bay over.



So much room for activities!!


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 24, 2018)

Sarakiel said:


> Same store, next bay over.



[desire to transfer intensifies]


----------



## Little Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Is this a real backroom or is it store 1040?I

Every time I turn around they've given another section of my steel to SFS or softlines for breakout.  With the new sort i have pallets, flats, and tubs (no new U boats yet) double parked up and down the backroom.  Z-racks everywhere.  I can barely get the wave in and out let alone the stacker.


----------



## SL101 (Aug 26, 2018)

1040 receives their truck everyday with u-boats already sorted, so all they have to do is push the perfect amount of eaches to the floor. They don't even need backstock! They're putting a basketball court where the steel used to be for TM's on their break.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 26, 2018)

those stupid "smart" water bottles for $54.99, 082-04-1381/1383, we've sold exactly zero since they came in

and nobody wanted the world's ugliest lamp either


----------



## RhettB (Aug 26, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> those stupid "smart" water bottles for $54.99, 082-04-1381/1383, we've sold exactly zero since they came in
> 
> and nobody wanted the world's ugliest lamp either
> 
> View attachment 6073



That would easily make its way into the compactor if a zoner accidentally knocked it off the shelf.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 2, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Wait until you see the gas relief tube you stick up the baby's ass. Made in Sweden as well.


Omg, we have a Fridababy gift pack, four items in it.  I looked at what it had in it (big mistake) and I saw the Fridet picture.  I'm not sure I'm old enough to see a picture like that, and I'm absolutely certain the older brothers and sisters of the newborn baby getting such a pack are definitely NOT old enough to see a picture like that.

Fridababy Fridet the MomWasher - https://www.target.com/p/fridababy-fridet-the-momwasher/-/A-50943169


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 2, 2018)

fucking Swedes lmao


----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh no!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 3, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Omg, we have a Fridababy gift pack, four items in it.  I looked at what it had in it (big mistake) and I saw the Fridet picture.  I'm not sure I'm old enough to see a picture like that, and I'm absolutely certain the older brothers and sisters of the newborn baby getting such a pack are definitely NOT old enough to see a picture like that.
> 
> Fridababy Fridet the MomWasher - https://www.target.com/p/fridababy-fridet-the-momwasher/-/A-50943169



Dude. They give you a bottle for that in the hospital. Don't waste the money. 

Seriously, $16? FFS.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2018)

WHO ELSE REMEMBERS NATE BERKUS' CRAP


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 3, 2018)

Spritz tissue paper because they come in packs of 9000 and it takes for fuckin ever to hang them on pegs

Lamps are a pain in the ass to detrash

Mirrors are always always broken

Hearth&Hand shit is also a pain in the ass to detrash and doesn't sell

Towels because the POG capacities are very low, the shelves are too narrow for more than 1 row, and there's always backstock

Bai drinks (disgusting)

Acer Chromebooks (on clearance now)


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2018)

oath2order said:


> WHO ELSE REMEMBERS NATE BERKUS' CRAP


Tryin' to forget that shit.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2018)

Or the stupid white focal from Christmas last year. SugarPaper.

FUCKKKKK THAT


----------



## NeoDarikona (Sep 4, 2018)

oath2order said:


> WHO ELSE REMEMBERS NATE BERKUS' CRAP


Honestly some of his crap wasn't bad. 

I SAID SOME.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Or the stupid white focal from Christmas last year. SugarPaper.
> 
> FUCKKKKK THAT


Last *2* years.  I imagine this year will be the trifecta.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't know whether this is the best or worst thing we've sold, but in Halloween Mini Seasonal we've got bacon-and-cheese flavored crickets and larvae.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 4, 2018)

OK, so the only Nate Berkus stuff I've seen at our store are towels, which were...towels, and decent enough looking, as towels go. What else did they sell that was so bad?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 4, 2018)

Dead and Khaki said:


> I don't know whether this is the best or worst thing we've sold, but in Halloween Mini Seasonal we've got bacon-and-cheese flavored crickets and larvae.



I think we have a winner!🤢


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 4, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> OK, so the only Nate Berkus stuff I've seen at our store are towels, which were...towels, and decent enough looking, as towels go. What else did they sell that was so bad?



Super ugly home decor.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Sep 4, 2018)

We had these animal heads in home furnishings.. They were made out of some type of porcelain and were meant to be hung on the bedroom wall. They were life size and creepy AF.


----------



## JustanotherTL (Sep 4, 2018)

Designer release bicycles. 
Worst one was black and white Chevron cruiser for $500+ when the very same style sells for $120 then it would get returned since the dude couldn't sell it on Ebay cux everyone else tried too. Then the bike ends up being metal recycled after I carefully unwrapped and built it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2018)

The empty turtle shell.


----------



## ShipIt (Sep 4, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> The empty turtle shell.


Was that the one that was stuck on a stick? So sad and bizarre


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Last *2* years.  I imagine this year will be the trifecta.



NextGen seasonal is very small. It only has 25 4ft sections of 84inch aisles. 8 moveable walls with 4 endcaps, and 16 64inch aisles.

ETAT Lighting is approximately 36 feet.

NextGen may not get it. I have no clue where the tree tables are going, if we even get them


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 5, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Or the stupid white focal from Christmas last year. SugarPaper.
> 
> FUCKKKKK THAT



Those plastic strips with the notches to hang ornaments on.

*slight breeze*
*CRASH*


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 3, 2018)

if this goddamn thing goes off one more time, it's going extinct!


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 3, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> if this goddamn thing goes off one more time, it's going extinct!
> 
> View attachment 6289



I haven't heard this one yet, but I am sure I will once I start spending more time in Toys prepping for Q4/Black Friday. I hate the FurReal toys; they all need to die.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 3, 2018)

Aw, that's cute. Maybe I should get one.


----------



## OK Then (Oct 3, 2018)

I always know when we get new stock of that Moana rooster because you can hear it all throughout the store.

That Victoria Beckham collection was pure crap. I’m not going to cover my xl ass in an orange dress so I can go walking around looking like a...well...orange. Most of it went to salvage.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Oct 3, 2018)

The worst thing they have ever sold?
Easy
The line of bullshit that Modernization is wonderful


----------



## Selfishpresley (Oct 28, 2018)

Funk pops


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 28, 2018)

There's something in toys that sounds like a pig being shagged.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hearth hand   lanterns and cups the glass clear ones and the wine or what ever omg they have some shitty items lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 29, 2018)

7.5ft Upside Down Artificial Christmas Tree Full with Clear Lights - https://www.target.com/p/7-5ft-upside-down-artificial-christmas-tree-full-with-clear-lights/-/A-51420729


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 29, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> 7.5ft Upside Down Artificial Christmas Tree Full with Clear Lights - https://www.target.com/p/7-5ft-upside-down-artificial-christmas-tree-full-with-clear-lights/-/A-51420729


I remember when we had those in stores along with black Christmas trees.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Oct 29, 2018)

The idea that “ Target cares “.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 29, 2018)

One of the robotic toys has motion sensors and emits some weird creepy sound everytime someone walks by it. Guests frequently comment on how creepy that thing is.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 29, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> those stupid "smart" water bottles for $54.99, 082-04-1381/1383, we've sold exactly zero since they came in
> 
> and nobody wanted the world's ugliest lamp either
> 
> View attachment 6073


I came across it today. It should’ve been salvaged a long time ago, but it’s following me. Help.


----------



## pellinore (Nov 10, 2018)

An upside down Christmas tree.....who even thinks up something like this?


----------



## V 42 (Nov 10, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> if this goddamn thing goes off one more time, it's going extinct!
> 
> View attachment 6289


We don't have that one in my store, but we *do* have the damn parrot..."I'm back! Did you miss me?" No, I did not! I'd like to dropkick you into the field behind our store, actually...


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 10, 2018)

V 42 said:


> We don't have that one in my store, but we *do* have the damn parrot..."I'm back! Did you miss me?" No, I did not! I'd like to dropkick you into the field behind our store, actually...



They put that motherfucking parrot on a damn endcap too. I told my ETL that I can't be blamed if I snapped one day and threw it in the compactor so she removed the batteries for me.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 10, 2018)

This. This was (and every now and then is) the bane of my existence. Almost every breathing child I could think of carried Hei Hei throughout the entire squeezing him non-stop. Last year was the worst when Q4 rolled in and this had to be the toy a child needs to distract themselves all the way until they gotta leave it behind as go-backs.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 10, 2018)

seasonaldude said:


> They put that motherfucking parrot on a damn endcap too. I told my ETL that I can't be blamed if I snapped one day and threw it in the compactor so she removed the batteries for me.


YES! My TL wouldn't do that for me, sadly. Today I wasn't in that area much, and the few times I was, I got to stay on the far side of the racetrack, so I didn't set it off today. Actually, we had a lot of guests walking right by that endcap while I was standing by the electronics boat, and I don't remember hearing it. I wonder if someone bought that monstrosity? I was tempted to do it myself, and then I was gonna go ask the backroom TL if I could toss it in the dumpster.


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 11, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> Hearth hand   lanterns and cups the glass clear ones and the wine or what ever omg they have some shitty items lol



Saw at least 100 lanterns at the Goodwill today.  Along with a water pitcher (tan with green stripes) - there were at least 50 of those.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hearth and hand products...just certain items they sell they are so pointless!


----------



## MoreForLess (Nov 14, 2018)

The spray chalk that gets pushed in Bullseye’s Playground every year.


----------



## Burlseveryday (Nov 14, 2018)

Target Ticket: the infamous Netflix rip-off


----------



## Gain Detergent (Nov 14, 2018)

BOOKS! Not so much the children’s books but the adult books like no one buys them they’re always on clearance and constantly getting discontinued meaning I have to reset the end caps every time there is a fresh batch pulled for books it makes me so sick not even one of them moves off the shelf it’s quite embarrassing really


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Nov 14, 2018)

Anything Hearth & Hand.... it's the most boring and depressing section.  Plus, Chip and Joanna's crap is too good for tags on the shelf.  🙄


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Nov 14, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Bai drinks (disgusting)



Excuse you


----------



## pellinore (Nov 14, 2018)

Gain Detergent said:


> BOOKS! Not so much the children’s books but the adult books like no one buys them they’re always on clearance and constantly getting discontinued meaning I have to reset the end caps every time there is a fresh batch pulled for books it makes me so sick not even one of them moves off the shelf it’s quite embarrassing really



This is very interesting because at my old store books were very popular and they're restocking them all the time!


----------



## Irdasur (Nov 15, 2018)

The stupid toys that make noises, just by being in front of it. I always laugh and high-five the electronics guy who turns them around when zoning.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 15, 2018)

Whoever put that furreal parrot on a front endcap is a real asshole.


----------



## V 42 (Nov 15, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Whoever put that furreal parrot on a front endcap is a real asshole.


YES! The batteries in ours finally died, I was sick and tired of that thing. I was seriously about to buy it and go ask our backroom TL if I could dumpster it.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 15, 2018)

...I might have switched off more than one of ours because they were going to make me lose my mind during a long toys shift and because guests were complaining it was annoying...


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Nov 15, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Whoever put that furreal parrot on a front endcap is a real asshole.



"I love you!"


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 21, 2018)

This stupid thing is getting on my nerves


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Dec 21, 2018)

"Did you miss me?"


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2018)

dannyy315 said:


> This stupid thing is getting on my nerves


That's begging for a kiss from my mallet.


----------



## Softsoul (Dec 22, 2018)

beachlover130 said:


> Whether it be something completely unfashionable or something you knew would be a dud as soon as you saw it...


Crop tops. Or are they growing on me? Damnit spot. 
No they’re awful. Definitely awful. 
Except maybe in the summer.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Dec 22, 2018)

A lot of the Wild Fable New Year's wear looks like something you'd see on a street walker in the 1970s.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Dec 22, 2018)

I question in my brain, "is that a skirt or a tubetop" everytime I walk by that section.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 22, 2018)

Remember those big giant dildos, a couple years ago? I loled when I saw them! They sold out pretty quick!


----------



## ThrowawaySigning (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok seriously, who buys a silicone wedding ring? Especially for $25.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 15, 2019)

ThrowawaySigning said:


> Ok seriously, who buys a silicone wedding ring? Especially for $25.
> 
> View attachment 7033
> View attachment 7034



Mine looks like a plumbing fitting.
Granted it is made out of platinum but that doesn't change the look.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 15, 2019)

Wild fable pants.  Salvage from day 1.


----------



## SNS12345 (Jan 25, 2019)

Kidz Bop CDs. I swear on everything if I have to listen to those goddamn kids butcher songs that I enjoy every time I walk by entertainment I'm going to go up on the wave and slice that screen with my box cutter.


----------



## SNS12345 (Jan 25, 2019)

Also anything Frozen related. I don't think I've ever seen a slightly above average movie milked this much in retail. Almost 6 years later and we still sell frozen stuff. I'm going to go crazy when the sequel comes out this year. 

Also the Wondershop 3 packs of ribbons that were like 3 dollars were really bad. Any time I got a case of them I would have to defect out more than I could actually put out because the packaging was so awful. It really wasn't worth it.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 25, 2019)

Those Fingerlings hugs... not because there’s necessarily anything wrong with the product itself, but because they’ve been sitting on the same endcap for months and we haven’t been selling any.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 25, 2019)

SNS12345 said:


> Also anything Frozen related. I don't think I've ever seen a slightly above average movie milked this much in retail. Almost 6 years later and we still sell frozen stuff. I'm going to go crazy when the sequel comes out this year.



The Disney aisle in general just sucks. Worst one in toys. It can never stay zoned. The entire section can be a ghost town, but it's guaranteed that within 15 minutes of me zoning the Disney aisle it somehow gets messed up again. It's worse than Legos and Barbies. I swear the Disney aisle is haunted by a ghost that hates a clean zone.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 25, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> The Disney aisle in general just sucks. Worst one in toys. It can never stay zoned. The entire section can be a ghost town, but it's guaranteed that within 15 minutes of me zoning the Disney aisle it somehow gets messed up again. It's worse than Legos and Barbies. I swear the Disney aisle is haunted by a ghost that hates a clean zone.


Legos aren’t bad because we have those shelf pushers that keep everything in the front, but we don’t have them in the Barbie aisle. It’s an utter disaster. Same with Disney.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 25, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Legos aren’t bad because we have those shelf pushers that keep everything in the front, but we don’t have them in the Barbie aisle. It’s an utter disaster. Same with Disney.



Shelf pushers would be nice. We don't have them in any of the toys aisles. As long as I can steal a few minutes a few times a week to straighten out Barbies and Legos they stay alright though. Usually do it while I'm watching the boat for electronic's breaks and there's nothing else to do. Disney though. Ugh. It's haunted.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Jan 25, 2019)

It's an oldie but one of my favorites.. Nate Berkus razor-face throw pillow


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 25, 2019)

The aisle I want to launch into orbit is the lol surprise/shopkins/num noms/squishies/miscellaneous collectible crap that attracts tween girls and excessive theft. It's always a disaster, there are always torn open blind bags & boxes and it's wholly populated by overpriced shit. Even more so than the rest of the toy section. Haaaaaaate.


----------



## OrderSickUp (Jan 26, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> The aisle I want to launch into orbit is the lol surprise/shopkins/num noms/squishies/miscellaneous collectible crap that attracts tween girls and excessive theft. It's always a disaster, there are always torn open blind bags & boxes and it's wholly populated by overpriced shit. Even more so than the rest of the toy section. Haaaaaaate.



Don't forget the parents/grandparents who assume you, an SFS person with no children who happens to be picking an item in that aisle, know everything about the million variations of them and/or will immediately read their mind when they say they're looking for "the pink package" ones 😣


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Jan 26, 2019)

Gotta say, the Poopsie Surprise Unicorn is pretty messed up...

Fine, kids like toys that shit rainbows... we're here to make money, so whatever... And kids like unicorns, so sure, make it unicorns. Better yet, toddler-aged unicorns (cause that's cuter, or more relatable, or whatever)... 

_... But why the @#$% do those toddler-unicorns need to be so sexualized???_


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 26, 2019)

Speaking of poop....





Geared for the next generation of plumbers perhaps? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 26, 2019)

Does anyone remember the self serve gummy bins? Awful!  There were about 30 of them with self serve scoops. Parents would let their germ filled satan spawn reach in them with their snot crusted hands. Damn I hated those things.


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah...Tylenol is sold as solid tablets all because some psycho in the 80s laced a few bottles of the old liquid caplets with cyanide, and yet some retailers are still selling bulk food in open bins without any tamper evident packaging in 2018...might as well cut out the middleman and just scarf a handful of fentanyl and razor blades myself. Galactic-sized yikes my dudes.


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 26, 2019)

Self-serve you up some hepatitis C because some pervert busted a nut on the nuts


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 26, 2019)

Irdasur said:


> The stupid toys that make noises, just by being in front of it. I always laugh and high-five the electronics guy who turns them around when zoning.


Yes, a thousand times yes.  There was some dinosaur thing, associated with the Jurassic Park movie coming out maybe?, that seriously made me jump more than once.  Hated that thing.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 26, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Does anyone remember the self serve gummy bins? Awful!  There were about 30 of them with self serve scoops. Parents would let their germ filled satan spawn reach in them with their snot crusted hands. Damn I hated those things.


😱🤢🤮☠️


----------



## CoolLife24 (Jan 26, 2019)

Adding to my list hot wheels...can’t stand collectors!


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 26, 2019)

CoolLife24 said:


> Adding to my list hot wheels...can’t stand collectors!


I know, they’re really annoying. They ask me when we’re getting more in, and I’ve literally had people call asking if I was working so I can check. Probably because I’m the only team member that puts up with them.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Jan 26, 2019)

This collector was cussing me out today because he thinks that buyers that buy them out get secret access to them before we put them out and then I walked away while he was still going we should have ap all day and then he said every target and Walmart has secret buyers I’m like yea ok no not possible and then that’s when he went crazy and that’s when I walked off.... when we have 200 in the back I don’t go through all 200 I pull only 2 cases without revealing we have a ton because then it will take for ever to go through them


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 26, 2019)

For hot wheels, if the floor is full we won’t bring them out for collectors and they know that, but they try anyway. We never bring out a box for them, just enough loose ones to fill the fixture, otherwise hot wheels only come out if they drop into autofill/caf. I don’t know if that is still company policy, but we used to have signs about not doing checks for collectible toys or bringing them out unless they were part of autofill/caf. Looking for a specific hot wheel for a 99 cent sale? Ain’t nobody got time for that...🙄


----------



## Sofwgkta (Jan 27, 2019)

There are these matching letter necklace and earring sets(3items total). It has all the letters from A,B, C.... K..... I think you see where this is going.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 30, 2019)

We discovered this gem in the greeting card section today.


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 30, 2019)

Zorbees and any kind of slime

Glitter anything

L.O.L. Surprises


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> We discovered this gem in the greeting card section today.
> 
> View attachment 7130



That's amazing


----------



## SurefireWolf (Jan 30, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> We discovered this gem in the greeting card section today.
> 
> View attachment 7130


Imagine having your name start with S and your best friend's name start with T.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 31, 2019)

I had a flashback the other day to Ed Hardy purses.  I think they were set with global bazaar and locked up so us electronics team members had to unlock them every time someone wanted to look at them.  Ugh.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 2, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> For hot wheels, if the floor is full we won’t bring them out for collectors and they know that, but they try anyway. We never bring out a box for them, just enough loose ones to fill the fixture, otherwise hot wheels only come out if they drop into autofill/caf. I don’t know if that is still company policy, but we used to have signs about not doing checks for collectible toys or bringing them out unless they were part of autofill/caf. Looking for a specific hot wheel for a 99 cent sale? Ain’t nobody got time for that...🙄



We've had collectors offer to stock from the box to the spot on the shelf themselves (which of course they have memorized) so they could get at it sooner.


----------



## rog the dog (Feb 2, 2019)

Whenever I find an open pack of orbeez I have to resist the urge of flinging them at my coworkers (those who I'm friends with obv) so I'm gonna go with that.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 3, 2019)

I have never wanted to murder a guest more than the person who opened one of the multi-tower packs and one of the refill bottles and scattered them all over toys. They did it while I was on break, so I didn't see who it was, but man was I pissed when I got back and had to clean that shit up.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Feb 3, 2019)

LOL I think I can add one more thing to my list. The freekin plastics and the the dam lids. I hate when the lids don’t match the plastics and then when you have to pull them omg and stocking that shit.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Feb 3, 2019)

LOL this crazy lady decided to take the lol box that hangs on the side of an end cap when we just put it up and it was filled with LOl dolls and she wanted the box so she picked it up and they all fell all over on the ground in the toy aisle and  I was like fucking kidding me 50  lol dolls on the floor in toys just to take a box like tf.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2019)

These stupid things


----------



## LUR99 (Feb 5, 2019)

CoolLife24 said:


> LOL I think I can add one more thing to my list. The freekin plastics and the the dam lids. I hate when the lids don’t match the plastics and then when you have to pull them omg and stocking that shit.



And the guests who don't match the lids with their bins and don't realize until they check out. The lid doesn't match, can someone get me a lid that fits? UGH


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 5, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> These stupid things


Looks like a Furby on a bad trip.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 6, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Looks like a Furby on a bad trip.


The noises they make when guests press the button drive me insane.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 6, 2019)

Kids like to push the buttons on those things but nobody wants to buy one


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 6, 2019)

The perfect gift for the child whose parents you can’t stand...🤣


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 6, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> The perfect gift for the child whose parents you can’t stand...🤣


And those cry babies dolls...


----------



## ServiceSoFast (Feb 9, 2019)

Choxie or the Philippe Starck collection.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 10, 2019)

Those damn nom-num or num-nom or whatever snack things.  NOTHING EDIBLE BELONGS IN A TOY DEPARTMENT.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Feb 10, 2019)

Yall have any airpods ?

(-_-)


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 10, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Those damn nom-num or num-nom or whatever snack things.  NOTHING EDIBLE BELONGS IN A TOY DEPARTMENT.



I don't think those are actually edible though. They are just called snackables because the toys are designed to look like food. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but looking online, they just look like toys.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 10, 2019)

Huh.  You're right.  

I still hate the name Num Noms.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 10, 2019)

The sexy nighties with matching bottoms.  I'm sick and tired of needing to defect them out because I found them in the fitting room.


----------



## Selfishpresley (Feb 16, 2019)

ServiceSoFast said:


> Choxie or the Philippe Starck collection.


Choxie is delicious but too expensive.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 16, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> Yall have any airpods ?
> 
> (-_-)


I believe they’re out of stock everywhere because they’re about to refresh them soon with a new version. Rumors say next month.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 16, 2019)

Apple usually doesn't limit stock like that though. They like to keep new stuff secret until it's released so people will keep buying the last version. Otherwise everyone will stop buying the current stock and choose to wait for the refresh, which is exactly the opposite of what's going on.


----------



## AverageJoe1 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 16, 2019)

A unicorn Christmas tree?  Sad to say, my husband would probably buy two of those just for himself.


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 16, 2019)

Nah, someone drank too many Shamrock Shakes.


----------



## AverageJoe1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> A unicorn Christmas tree?  Sad to say, my husband would probably buy two of those just for himself.


It's a green unicorn poop emoji. I hope these all went straight to salvage.


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 16, 2019)

Target's toy department is like the schedule...it's mostly poop


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 16, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Apple usually doesn't limit stock like that though. They like to keep new stuff secret until it's released so people will keep buying the last version. Otherwise everyone will stop buying the current stock and choose to wait for the refresh, which is exactly the opposite of what's going on.


Yeah good point. Either way, I'm surprised how big the demand is given there's going to be an update soon. Get ready for that mess when it comes, the demand will be even higher.


----------



## Maeby (Feb 16, 2019)

These shoes. Along with pretty much everything from Wild Fable.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 18, 2019)

I wear a wide size, these would be a blessing. It's so hard to find wide shoes in a half-size that I just go 2 shoe sizes up.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 18, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I wear a wide size, these would be a blessing. It's so hard to find wide shoes in a half-size that I just go 2 shoe sizes up.


I feel your pain, also wide width half size.  I can go up to the next whole size in athletic shoes, but I trip over the toes a lot.  Dress shoes, forget it, going up a half size means the heel won't stay on.  I have had good results from 6pm.com when purchasing dress shoes.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2019)

Maeby said:


> These shoes. Along with pretty much everything from Wild Fable. View attachment 7249



What's so bad about these


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 18, 2019)

Are they fresh or freshie? Confused  by the spelling as to what would be the correct pronunciation.


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 18, 2019)

Check out this item at Target Poopsie Cutie Tooties Surprise Collectible Slime & Mystery Character - https://www.target.com/p/poopsie-cutie-tooties-surprise-collectible-slime-mystery-character/-/A-53793261

Toy inside of unicorn poop.


----------



## Selfishpresley (Apr 18, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Check out this item at Target Poopsie Cutie Tooties Surprise Collectible Slime & Mystery Character - https://www.target.com/p/poopsie-cutie-tooties-surprise-collectible-slime-mystery-character/-/A-53793261
> 
> Toy inside of unicorn poop.


I think anything with the word "collectible" in the title automatically counts as one of the worst items Target has sold.


----------



## Leonhart621 (Apr 18, 2019)

Vibrators

I thought this is a family store


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 18, 2019)

You obviously haven't met my family.


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 18, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> You obviously haven't met my family.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 18, 2019)

Selfishpresley said:


> I think anything with the word "collectible" in the title automatically counts as one of the worst items Target has sold.


Naw, "collectible" is a good money maker.  Think of those plates that used to be on TV all the time, people that wouldn't bother to buy a cheap, ill-painted plate, much less a lot, were shelling out money for something that was "collectible", with the implication of "valuable", and they were buying the whole series.

And kids love gross things, it's in their nature.  They'll beg, barter, demand, and even throw the tempter tantrum from hell to get a gross toy, especially if they've seen peers with it.


----------



## ToyMaster (Apr 18, 2019)

Worst thing ever sold is the idea that modernization will succeed with no hours to support it.
Second worst is the idea of success in Canada without local knowledge or systems in place to make it happen. 
Both good ideas with horrible execution


----------



## j2e86 (Apr 19, 2019)

If we're not talking about ideas, I would say TVs. I don't think there is another nationwide retailer that sells, exclusively, as low quality of TVs as Target sells. With the more recent move to get rid of all the slightly more mid-range LG TVs and replace them with garbage base models, which you typically only see on Black Friday at other retailers, I finally began to realize just how subpar Target's electronics offerings are. It's been at least two months since my store started getting these dumpster TVs in, but all the ad signs and pricing still reflect the higher end models.

Who do I turn Target into for their bait and switch? The signs and ad advertise better TVs than the consumer is getting.


----------



## Dog (Apr 19, 2019)

Those dumb kids prank toys inside of OneSpot. No one buys them at my store and we have boxes and boxes of them and they just fall on the floor and get crammed into every possible spot


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 20, 2019)

Yellies. Seriously, who the fuck makes a toy that responds based on how loud you yell at it, and why would Target, who primarily targets moms, think it's a good idea to sell them?


----------



## techGuy777 (Apr 20, 2019)

j2e86 said:


> If we're not talking about ideas, I would say TVs. I don't think there is another nationwide retailer that sells, exclusively, as low quality of TVs as Target sells. With the more recent move to get rid of all the slightly more mid-range LG TVs and replace them with garbage base models, which you typically only see on Black Friday at other retailers, I finally began to realize just how subpar Target's electronics offerings are. It's been at least two months since my store started getting these dumpster TVs in, but all the ad signs and pricing still reflect the higher end models.
> 
> Who do I turn Target into for their bait and switch? The signs and ad advertise better TVs than the consumer is getting.


BRO! So I wasn't the only one who noticed that! Target indeed Item Merged the LG 6300 and the 6090! The other day I had another team member buy a tv from me and he wanted the LG. I made sure to grab it myself because there was 3 in back and only one of them was the 6300. The other two were the 6090s! I sold him the 6300 cuz it has more features for the same price. Sad thing is that on the floor the tag says 6300 while now we are only receiving 6090s. Is that considered false advertising?


----------



## internturnedexec (Apr 30, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Selling the pharmacy off to CVS.


They sold the pharmacy off to cvs because Target pharmacy's in new york successfully unionized. Target's worst nightmare.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2019)

internturnedexec said:


> They sold the pharmacy off to cvs because Target pharmacy's in new york successfully unionized. Target's worst nightmare.


I still get guests who miss the Target-designed bottles with color rings IDs.
Can't believe that CVS didn't take it & run with it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 30, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> I still get guests who miss the Target-designed bottles with color rings IDs.
> Can't believe that CVS didn't take it & run with it.



*raises hand*

And the liquid bottles with the plugs with a syringe-sized-hole. 

Target was the only pharmacy that offered that standard, and CVS was really fucking stupid not to switch over to the Target bottles.


----------



## Tangled (May 1, 2019)

Sweet shots! It had liquid candy inside what looked like a syringe. Great for meth head guests who have kids I guess. Marketing: Shoplift a game console and grab a sweet shot for the kids!


----------



## Tangled (May 1, 2019)

Coming in a close second was The Garth Brooks collection that seemed as if they were glued to the shipper - even after they all went on clearance.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (May 1, 2019)

Tangled said:


> Coming in a close second was The Garth Brooks collection that seemed as if they were glued to the shipper - even after they all went on clearance.


Taylor Swift magazine looking thing is definitely a closed second to Garth.  Every Christmas season there's another Garth collection.


----------



## daemon (May 1, 2019)




----------



## CoolLife24 (May 2, 2019)

The front cap of the plastic cups and plates for 79 cents in kitchen. I do not understand why there is soooo much of that product. Plus stocking them is tedious because you have to remove the plastic paper inside each cup or plate stacked when you open the box.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 2, 2019)

daemon said:


>


That's actually quite popular. 23andMe is neck and neck with Ancestry.com for genetic information.


----------



## Llamanatee (May 2, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2019)

Tangled said:


> Coming in a close second was The Garth Brooks collection that seemed as if they were glued to the shipper - even after they all went on clearance.



We still have some.



vendordontmesswithme said:


> Taylor Swift magazine looking thing is definitely a closed second to Garth.  Every Christmas season there's another Garth collection.



Garth Brooks seems so full of himself. Why is any store north of the Mason-Dixon line selling his garbage.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> View attachment 7878



Why is that bad


----------



## can't touch this (May 3, 2019)

daemon said:


>



I wish these weren't so expensive+a nefarious plot by Google to mine everyone's genetic information, because the tech is really cool and genetic stuff fascinates me


----------



## Tessa120 (May 3, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> I wish these weren't so expensive+a nefarious plot by Google to mine everyone's genetic information, because the tech is really cool and genetic stuff fascinates me


It is cool, but it's also a double edged sword.  For every happy story of lost relatives found and a better idea of what areas of the world to start the genealogy search at, there's people finding out that their fathers didn't actually sire them, large businesses and insurance companies using the lack of regulation to find a way to not pay for a potential expensive health problem, and cases of no-warrant searches that are ethically very reasonable but can lead to other legal seraches that are ethically not acceptable at all in the future.


----------



## can't touch this (May 3, 2019)

I think one of 23andMe's majority stakeholders is also employed by Google, iirc. That makes it 100% shady as all living fuck. Take a 23andMe test and your genetic data is uploaded to Google's server farm which they will archive and cross reference in 40 years when you apply for a Google Job™ or Google Credit™ or a Google Mortgage™ on a Google House™.


----------



## can't touch this (May 9, 2019)

Department 234 is probably the biggest waste of company doll hairs currently. It seriously needs to be killed.

Back in the day we could sell most of our Bullseye crap, but for whatever reason it stopped selling sometime around the beginning of Q4 last year. Then they began loading us down with literal tons of the shit that now goes straight to salvage. We have 2 huge salvage bins that are overflowing with 234 that nobody wanted, and seeing that really harshed my mellow. How many doll hairs are we burning here that could go to payroll instead?


----------



## KirbyKirbs (May 12, 2019)

Auden tiny, slippery panties.  Such a nightmare for flex fulfillment.  We have 2 repack boxes in the backroom that probably has a thousand pairs in them.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 29, 2019)

Those fucking "Ryan's World" french fry pillow things in kids bedding, with the thinnest of plastic cables holding them (not at all) together so the fries end up all over the fucking place and filthy or just disappear altogether.

And nobody buys them. They just move them all over the place. Like the Jurassic Park dinosaur masks. I don't think anyone has ever actually bought one.


----------



## tholmes (May 30, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Department 234 is probably the biggest waste of company doll hairs currently. It seriously needs to be killed.
> 
> Back in the day we could sell most of our Bullseye crap, but for whatever reason it stopped selling sometime around the beginning of Q4 last year. Then they began loading us down with literal tons of the shit that now goes straight to salvage. We have 2 huge salvage bins that are overflowing with 234 that nobody wanted, and seeing that really harshed my mellow. How many doll hairs are we burning here that could go to payroll instead?


I imagine some stores have had better luck selling through their bullseye, but I bet the slowdown in sales has to do with brands like Heyday, Spritz, and Smartly that have gotten those prices down almost as low as dollar spot. People find what they want in party or electronics, and then they don't want the stuff from the front of the store.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 30, 2019)

tholmes said:


> I imagine some stores have had better luck selling through their bullseye, but I bet the slowdown in sales has to do with brands like Heyday, Spritz, and Smartly that have gotten those prices down almost as low as dollar spot. People find what they want in party or electronics, and then they don't want the stuff from the front of the store.


I'm always finding the $10 ear buds from the front of the store abandoned on, or near, the Heyday focal in Electronics.


----------



## amj1535 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (May 30, 2019)

Is it giving birth? Or the opposite gender and really built?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 30, 2019)

Hot and Mild wings goodness gracious they are a pain in the ass to portion. They take 4 days to defrost and sometimes people don’t always replace the them with new boxes so we are without them and people get mad. I hate when people ask for them to be all drumstick or flat tips so I have go into the bags that have already been portioned to get their order. Uggh I hate wings and Pizza hell I wish they would get rid of mine already.


----------



## PackAndCry (May 30, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Those fucking "Ryan's World" french fry pillow things in kids bedding, with the thinnest of plastic cables holding them (not at all) together so the fries end up all over the fucking place and filthy or just disappear altogether.
> 
> And nobody buys them. They just move them all over the place. Like the Jurassic Park dinosaur masks. I don't think anyone has ever actually bought one.


On that note, has anyone ever actually bought those gel balls that you can squeeze through the net, or the glitter injection things in Beauty?


----------



## daemon (May 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> That's actually quite popular. 23andMe is neck and neck with Ancestry.com for genetic information.


And is just as innacurate.


----------



## tholmes (May 31, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> On that note, has anyone ever actually bought those gel balls that you can squeeze through the net, or the glitter injection things in Beauty?


I know of one person who actually came in looking for the gel balls, in the span of a year.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 12, 2019)

We have a winner


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 12, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> We have a winner


Calling Dr. Pimple Popper...😂


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> We have a winner






Close second.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 12, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> View attachment 8647
> Close second.


Apparently pimple popping is a popular trend with kids these days? It’s so bizarre.


----------



## Megatron91 (Sep 12, 2019)

🤪


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 12, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Apparently pimple popping is a popular trend with kids these days? It’s so bizarre.



🤮


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 13, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Apparently pimple popping is a popular trend with kids these days? It’s so bizarre.



There's whole videos of pimples and whatnot being popped on Youtube. Big compilations of nothing but pimple popping. It's weird


----------



## daemon (Sep 13, 2019)

Nope..not even.


----------



## TargetSenpai (Sep 15, 2019)

Dead and Khaki said:


> I don't know whether this is the best or worst thing we've sold, but in Halloween Mini Seasonal we've got bacon-and-cheese flavored crickets and larvae.


My friend and I bought those for the front end team to try. She was eh about them, I didn't mind them... The person I thought would be totally disgusted by them ate the rest of my bag LOL  If they have them this year I think I'll buy one.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Sep 15, 2019)

Air mattresses are a complete rip-off.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Oct 18, 2019)

We sell a lot of these and I don't understand?   Is it for a costume or joke?


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 18, 2019)

Targetedbullseye said:


> Air mattresses are a complete rip-off.


Why?  They make money.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 18, 2019)

KirbyKirbs said:


> We sell a lot of these and I don't understand?   Is it for a costume or joke?


lol those are quite unattractive. 

Personally I am not a fan of union suits, you know, the fuzzy one piece things that people wear as costumes. I tend to run hot and I would roast in one of those, plus, while they look cute on kids, they are a bit ridiculous on adults.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 18, 2019)

Shades of the Outer Party uniform in _1984_.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Oct 18, 2019)

Look into the company that makes the air mattresses, wow they are the worst of the worst !


----------



## Kartman (Oct 18, 2019)

The worst thing Target has ever sold is Modernization to the stockholders.

/thread


----------



## lurker (Oct 19, 2019)

The nativity scene made out of gingerbread from a couple of years ago. I mean can you get anymore offensive than an edible baby Jesus?


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 19, 2019)

Kartman said:


> The worst thing Target has ever sold is Modernization to the stockholders.
> 
> /thread


I think Target Canada was worse for stockholders. They should be happy with modernization. Target is outperforming its expectations.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 26, 2019)

Anything that puts a QR code right next to the barcode.


----------



## Fickmi (Nov 26, 2019)

H&H. ok, perhaps VB also. Ugly shite all the way around. All hype; all trash.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 27, 2019)

I like some of the Hearth & Hand stuff. I just bought the Joy holiday door mat.


----------



## techGuy777 (Nov 27, 2019)

Well your criteria includes completely unfashionable things so I thought itd be worth mentioning the fanny packs from a few years back with built in bluetooth speakers. Though those were actually kind of cool, lol.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 22, 2019)

The helium tanks for balloons. Helium is a finite resource that's running out, and needed for far more important shit (like medical equipment) then your brat's birthday party.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2019)

Any of this Poop stuff. Stop that!


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 22, 2019)

Is this a DSD looking for ideas ?
Last year the DSD had a contest at their end of year meeting on who could bring in the WORST item they found in the stores.  I helped ours pick out an item but I don’t think he won cause in my opinion we sell some worse stuff than the item he chose.
  Beauty may be in the eye of the beholder but there are still some things that no one seems to buy.  Halloween we salvaged out so many “HAY bales”, and there are still a few stray ones that were missed floating around.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Dec 22, 2019)

Those little pin toys from That endcap that molds to the shape of your hand or whatever that every guest after 8pm needs to carry around the store making noise.


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 22, 2019)

Anything MJ Holding - especially those horrendous squeeze balls that explode and get slime everywhere !  so much merchandise damaged out because of the mess those things have made .


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Years ago in men's there was a graphic tee that was branded as "Titanic Swim Team", that was really just in poor taste though...


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 23, 2019)

Those birch wood bundles in Seasonal this year. 
Not the worst thing Target sold but dumbest thing for a guest to buy!


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 23, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Anything MJ Holding - especially those horrendous squeeze balls that explode and get slime everywhere !  so much merchandise damaged out because of the mess those things have made .



My MJ vendor said I could just throw them all out since that's the direction she is given. She also told me they are going to be repackaging them to eliminate this issue.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

SigningLady said:


> My MJ vendor said I could just throw them all out since that's the direction she is given. She also told me they are going to be repackaging them to eliminate this issue.


My vendor has them repackaged in a bag.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 23, 2019)

These things- 🤢🤮


----------



## happygoth (Dec 23, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> Those birch wood bundles in Seasonal this year.
> Not the worst thing Target sold but dumbest thing for a guest to buy!


Oy! Lmao, I bought two of the bigger ones! I always wanted some decorative birch wood to put in my log holder - they look great by the fireplace. I only burn Duraflame logs because I can't stand the smell of burning wood.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Dec 24, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Oy! Lmao, I bought two of the bigger ones! I always wanted some decorative birch wood to put in my log holder - they look great by the fireplace. I only burn Duraflame logs because I can't stand the smell of burning wood.


They are lovely, but I would have gladly given you some for free from my yard!


----------



## Yetive (Dec 24, 2019)

It did seem like a lot of money for some sticks.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2019)

Dang! I missed my chance 
I've got TONS of sticks & nice ribbon for bundling.


----------



## DeadEnd (Dec 24, 2019)

White tiny dildo. (Target sell it years ago and I never forget it when I was stock it to salesfloor). 
wonder anyone remember it?


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 24, 2019)

DeadEnd said:


> White tiny dildo. (Target sell it years ago and I never forget it when I was stock it to salesfloor).
> wonder anyone remember it?


Was that with the 50 shades stuff we sold?


----------



## JAShands (Dec 24, 2019)

I once went to a small format across the road from a major university and they had a plethora of dildos. All kinds of shapes and sizes and colors. I blinked a few times and backed out of that particular aisle lol. Which of course led me to see what was available online 😂 ps- for a giggle read the review for the “bodywand stroker attachment” because it’s sooo worth the time to look it up 😉


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 24, 2019)

That seemed a pretty tame review.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 24, 2019)

OMG, I'm picturing the local FB page if our Target were ever to stock dildos.

Comedy gold. They'll never do it, but the entertainment value of that page alone would be PRICELESS.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 25, 2019)

When they used to send the winter sidecap of massagers, I'd always place it at the end of the family planning section. Figured it'd be a nice little accessory attachment. 🤣


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2019)

Here are the recalled Star Wars pool toys.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 25, 2019)

SigningLady said:


> When they used to send the winter sidecap of massagers, I'd always place it at the end of the family planning section. Figured it'd be a nice little accessory attachment. 🤣


Well where else would you put them?  Bedding?  Near nightstands?  Next to the Reddy Whip?


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Well where else would you put them?  Bedding?  Near nightstands?  Next to the Reddy Whip?



Those are all great secondary options! Particularly the Reddy Whip, lol. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hicanihelpyou (Dec 26, 2019)

Those "Squishy Human Body Anatomy Kits" I get the point of them, and I get they aren't only from target, but I swear I gagged when I poked one that we had on hold for a guest and realized the guts inside of it are as squishy as the toy claims. If someone got me that as a Christmas present I never would have spoken to them again. But maybe its just me.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2019)

Muffy432002 said:


> Those birch wood bundles in Seasonal this year.
> Not the worst thing Target sold but dumbest thing for a guest to buy!



A lot of this home decor crap I do not understand at all.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)

Home decor is all about things looking nice. To speak in general terms, it's usually something that many women love and many men don't get or don't care about. I'm ridiculously into home decor and spend stupid amounts of money on wall hangings, candles, pillows, and all manner of tchotchkes.

In this specific case, white birch logs staged by the fireplace look cozy and homey. The ones I bought were thicker and all white birch, not the bundles that have one birch and a couple of twigs. I bought the only two bundles we had, but could really use a third to fill out my log holder. If the twigs go down nice and cheap I may buy a couple to supplement.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Home decor is all about things looking nice. To speak in general terms, it's usually something that many women love and many men don't get or don't care about. I'm ridiculously into home decor and spend stupid amounts of money on wall hangings, candles, pillows, and all manner of tchotchkes.
> 
> In this specific case, white birch logs staged by the fireplace look cozy and homey. The ones I bought were thicker and all white birch, not the bundles that have one birch and a couple of twigs. I bought the only two bundles we had, but could really use a third to fill out my log holder. If the twigs go down nice and cheap I may buy a couple to supplement.




Like, I get wanting candles and pillows. Comfort and good scents. but like

it's sticks,


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 28, 2019)

If it's not going to be burnt, what's the point? (Woman here.)


----------



## Yetive (Dec 28, 2019)

I have birch logs by the fireplace.  They look great.  I just didn't pay for them.  Found them in the wild.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)

That's one way to do it, but you have to watch for bugs. Unfortunately I have no white birch logs lying around my neighborhood, lol.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> If it's not going to be burnt, what's the point? (Woman here.)


Decorative accent.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Like, I get wanting candles and pillows. Comfort and good scents. but like
> 
> it's sticks,


Logs my good man, not sticks!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Logs my good man, not sticks!


STICKS


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 28, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Decorative accent.


I might not be that great at decoration a house but I have years of experience looking at firewood kept in a home near a fire. It's utilitarian not decorative, and ugly enough most people I knew tried to screen it.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I might not be that great at decoration a house but I have years of experience looking at firewood kept in a home near a fire. It's utilitarian not decorative, and ugly enough most people I knew tried to screen it.


I've always thought logs by a fireplace looked nice, and birch wood just takes it up a notch. Nothing ugly about it to me, and many other people.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 28, 2019)

Live fairly high in the mountains, have snow from early November to late March, and freezing night outside those limits, heat your home with a wood stove so you have wood in your living room for half the year, your eyes will be opened to exactly how ugly firewood is.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 28, 2019)

Good God! If someone wants birch logs as decoration in their home because they like it, why are people giving them crap about it.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you @Produce Queen!

Ok @Tessa120 , I see you are coming at things from a different perspective, lol. A wood fire for me is more a luxury than a necessity.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 28, 2019)

I was so happy when I was in my teens and my parents bought a pellet stove. Even the cold days when the power went out and the auger and fan couldn't run so no heat was still a happy day.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2019)

Produce Queen said:


> Good God! If someone wants birch logs as decoration in their home because they like it, why are people giving them crap about it.



I'm not.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yetive said:


> I have birch logs by the fireplace.  They look great.  I just didn't pay for them.  *Found them in the wild.*


Careful with that undomesticated birch. 
Don't want any feral fires


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 1, 2020)

Selling the hangman toy..  the characters color was black.


----------



## GRC (Jan 1, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> Selling the hangman toy..  the characters color was black.


I know what you're getting at, but hangman is traditionally a pencil and paper game, so unless you're using colored pencils the character is going to be black. Which is why almost every other depiction of hangman also has a black stick figure.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't know about you, but no one I ever played hangman with colored in the face, it was just a circle. That would argue for a pure white face.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh no…


----------



## TTB (Feb 21, 2021)

At least its not pumpkin spice right? Lmao


----------



## happygoth (Feb 21, 2021)

"Fierce" Cinnamon! 🔥☄


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 21, 2021)

I hate Hot Tamales as it is by itself. And I’m a Peeps purist, just the yellow, pink, and blue chicks and bunnies by themselves, THAT’S IT. Maybe chocolate covered is the most adventurous I’d go. I consider this a crime against humanity, I’m very triggered by this.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 21, 2021)

Hey the Hot Tamales candy canes we sold this Q4 were great.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 21, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Hey the Hot Tamales candy canes we sold this Q4 were great.


You know, I can see that working. Hot cinnamon is a very strong flavor just like peppermint. And while  I enjoy peppermint as a flavor a lot more, I’m not appalled by this.

But hot tamales doesn’t belong anywhere near marshmallow. Peeps are sweet and pleasant. Hot Tamales are the opposite of that. Let’s just coat Hershey’s bars with Tabasco sauce while we’re at it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 21, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Let’s just coat Hershey’s bars with Tabasco sauce while we’re at it.



That wouldn't be bad at all. Maybe not Tabasco per se, but a nice habanero sauce would be great. Chile peppers pair excellently with chocolate. Try a mole sauce next time you eat at a Mexican restaurant. Muy Bueno!


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 21, 2021)

Dark tuna in oil flavored cookies, remember those back in 2012?


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 21, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> That wouldn't be bad at all. Maybe not Tabasco per se, but a nice habanero sauce would be great. Chile peppers pair excellently with chocolate. Try a mole sauce next time you eat at a Mexican restaurant. Muy Bueno!


Didn't the original hot chocolate have chili peppers in it?


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 21, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Didn't the original hot chocolate have chili peppers in it?



Not sure. It would make sense.  Chocolate and chilies both come from Central America. It's a classic combination.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 21, 2021)

Found it!  Cocoa beans, chili peppers and water.









						Xocolatl: The Mayan Food Of The Gods
					

The Mayans consumed xocolatl on a daily basis, much like how we drink our morning coffee.




					historydaily.org


----------



## AmICrazy (Feb 21, 2021)

The ab belts from the early 2000's I remember dumping lots of those in the compactor after they were recalled. Sold a told of the watch-sized batteries that went in them.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Oh no…
> 
> View attachment 12228


what the fuck


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 22, 2021)

oath2order said:


> what the fuck


From what I see online, they’re polarizing. People either absolutely despise them or love them. I really only like plain ones.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 22, 2021)

Are we not even going to talk about those moaning, cackling babies in Toys?


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 22, 2021)

The stupid Spritz "giveaway" toys that we always have for Valentines and Halloween are the WORST.  They *always* come open so you find little bubble wands everywhere.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 22, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Are we not even going to talk about those moaning, cackling babies in Toys?


Oh my god and there’s no off button on them either.

WHY ARE THE REVIEWS SO HIGH









						Baby Alive Baby Gotta Bounce - Bunny
					

Read reviews and buy Baby Alive Baby Gotta Bounce - Bunny at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## GRC (Feb 22, 2021)

Anybody who designs those toys that are motion activated is simply a terrible person.


----------



## OK Then (Feb 22, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Are we not even going to talk about those moaning, cackling babies in Toys?


And I always forget about them, then walk down the aisle and get startled. Every. Damn. Time.

And no, I have not learned.


----------



## TTB (Feb 23, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Dark tuna in oil flavored cookies, remember those back in 2012?


Ewww! sounds like a flavor for those bamboozled jelly belly beans.


----------



## GMTM (Feb 23, 2021)

OK Then said:


> And I always forget about them, then walk down the aisle and get startled. Every. Damn. Time.
> 
> And no, I have not learned.




Especially after close/before opening.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 23, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> The stupid Spritz "giveaway" toys that we always have for Valentines and Halloween are the WORST.  They *always* come open so you find little bubble wands everywhere.


It's not unheard of at my store for SFS TMs to gather up the correct quantity of loose trinkets and put them in a Ziplock bag...


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 23, 2021)

Benmore Patio Furniture Collection - Threshold™ designed with Studio McGee
					

Read reviews and buy Benmore Patio Furniture Collection - Threshold™ designed with Studio McGee at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				




Recently had the misfortune of having to assemble this patio furniture.  I've *never* had such a difficult time getting pieces to fit together. It's a nightmare.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> Benmore Patio Furniture Collection - Threshold™ designed with Studio McGee
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Benmore Patio Furniture Collection - Threshold™ designed with Studio McGee at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> ...



Have you ever noticed that for all these fucking collaborations have the most shittily designed product and signage


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Feb 23, 2021)

oath2order said:


> Have you ever noticed that for all these fucking collaborations have the most shittily designed product and signage


and wayyyy overpriced


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 23, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> Benmore Patio Furniture Collection - Threshold™ designed with Studio McGee
> 
> 
> Read reviews and buy Benmore Patio Furniture Collection - Threshold™ designed with Studio McGee at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.
> ...



I thought it was just me!! The 2 pack chairs took me almost 2 hours to build because the fucking L-brackets were not soldered on correctly. Finally quit when I had enough screws in it to hold together safe enough. Probably the worst patio furniture I have ever built; I would rather build the pergola again than those chairs.

The loveseat wasn't as terrible but still not great.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> I thought it was just me!! The 2 pack chairs took me almost 2 hours to build because the fucking L-brackets were not soldered on correctly. Finally quit when I had enough screws in it to hold together safe enough. Probably the worst patio furniture I have ever built; I would rather build the pergola again than those chairs.
> 
> The loveseat wasn't as terrible but still not great.


At least, you can tell guests how to put together.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 23, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> At least, you can tell guests how to put together.


I don't think I can tell the guests "hit it with a hammer until it bends, then totally strip the screws and pray it doesn't fall apart when someone sits on it."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> I don't think I can tell the guests "hit it with a hammer until it bends, then totally strip the screws and pray it doesn't fall apart when someone sits on it."


You can. Take your time.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 23, 2021)

PackAndCry said:


> I don't think I can tell the guests "hit it with a hammer until it bends, then totally strip the screws and pray it doesn't fall apart when someone sits on it."



That is excellent advice to put in a product review on the website. 🤣 And is 100% accurate!


----------



## dannyy315 (May 30, 2021)

These stupid bike horns we sell in bullseye’s playground. Little kids keep squeaking them and they make this really loud honk noise, it kinda sounds like a clown horn lol. I hate it so much.


----------



## DBZ (May 30, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> These stupid bike horns we sell in bullseye’s playground. Little kids keep squeaking them and they make this really loud honk noise, it kinda sounds like a clown horn lol. I hate it so much.
> 
> View attachment 12544



OMG YES!!! I want to toss every damn one!!


----------



## PackAndCry (May 31, 2021)

It's a real shame that ours somehow got the capacity set to 0 and another item got flexed in that spot.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 31, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> These stupid bike horns we sell in bullseye’s playground. Little kids keep squeaking them and they make this really loud honk noise, it kinda sounds like a clown horn lol. I hate it so much.
> 
> View attachment 12544



We had some assclown wandering around trying to surprise people with these things the other day. Bitch, I spent a year+ dealing with the screaming Hei Heis going off all the damn time--that stupid horn is nothing. Fucking amateur.


----------



## redeye58 (May 31, 2021)

A box cutter can put a small nick in the bulb & 'Voila!' - no more honking.


----------



## Bosch (May 31, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> It's not unheard of at my store for SFS TMs to gather up the correct quantity of loose trinkets and put them in a Ziplock bag...



Did that several times last Christmas. We were not allowed to INF things by a idiot ETL we had so that is exactly what we did. Easter basket grass, some of those bags break open so easy we did the same thing, shove it all in a ziplock and send it!


----------



## BottomPerformer (Jun 1, 2021)

All the metal and ceramic animals from the Nate Berkus line were the stupidest things ever. All went into the salvage box.


----------



## versionDefect (Jun 2, 2021)

Can we just talk about the pride collection. Like 3 items are actually cute but everything els….. It’s like they found the straightest intern they could find and just said “design a pride collection”


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 2, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> Can we just talk about the pride collection. Like 3 items are actually cute but everything els….. It’s like they found the straightest intern they could find and just said “design a pride collection”



Well you know how it is...








This is only going to make sense to people who watched Falcon and Winter Soldier.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 2, 2021)

All of the "let me tell you about my pronouns" merch is so cringy. I wince every time I walk by them.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 2, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> All of the "let me tell you about my pronouns" merch is so cringy. I wince every time I walk by them.



I went online to get an idea of what kind of stuff Target is flogging this this year since their store is clear across town and I never go over their.
The products are just what a corporation would come up with.
I did have to give them points for at least seeming to try and find models who were the standard looking people and might even be in the community.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 2, 2021)

I was especially surprised to see this one.
I bet that will sell well in Texas.


----------



## likeyouneedtokno (Jun 3, 2021)

this. this is a woman’s shirt, not a baby dress. 🤢


----------



## versionDefect (Jun 3, 2021)

Why does this give off the same energy as snatch game johnathhan Van Ness.


“Hold me in your arms till all the pain goes away but power drills are on F47 henny.”


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 3, 2021)

This is the type of thing I was thinking of (they have pins, too, at least. Probably other stuff, too, but I've only seen the pins & mug):


----------



## happygoth (Jun 3, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> This is the type of thing I was thinking of (they have pins, too, at least. Probably other stuff, too, but I've only seen the pins & mug):


Isn't this meant to be a bit tongue-in-cheek? I think it's cute and funny, like all "Ask me about..." merchandise.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 3, 2021)

Possibly, but if so I think it's in poor taste. I don't think we're quite ready yet, as a society, to be tongue-in-cheek about gender identity.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 4, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Possibly, but if so I think it's in poor taste. I don't think we're quite ready yet, as a society, to be tongue-in-cheek about gender identity.


Serious, not serious, it doesn't bother me. I think it's ok to have a sense of humor about oneself regardless of gender identity.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 4, 2021)

This isn't so much about having a sense of humor about gender identity.
I just put my pronouns in my email and in my Zoom ID.
Its just what you do even when you look so cisheteronormative that you get clocked from a mile away.
This is what comes from people wanting to make money.
If we lived in fictional worlds they would look like this.


----------



## Poofresh (Jun 12, 2021)

Not sure if it's mentioned but eight or so years ago, they sold this hangman toy.  

The hangman figure was black.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Jun 12, 2021)

We selling $800 mattresses now. AP going YIKES


----------



## workinghard (Jun 12, 2021)

likeyouneedtokno said:


> this. this is a woman’s shirt, not a baby dress. 🤢View attachment 12552


I saw that in RTW the other day and had the same thought.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jun 12, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> We selling $800 mattresses now. AP going YIKES


I can't wait to have to deal with ripped open boxes and returns.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 13, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> I can't wait to have to deal with ripped open boxes and returns.


Someone's going to have to come up with a plan for returns.  Aren't these mattresses vacuum packed so they take up less space until they're opened?  I mean, how would a guest even go about returning an opened one to a store?


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 13, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> We selling $800 mattresses now. AP going YIKES


Casper? I read they were doing some sort of refresh.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Jun 13, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Casper? I read they were doing some sort of refresh.



Yes. There's a other couple other brands too.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Jun 13, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Someone's going to have to come up with a plan for returns.  Aren't these mattresses vacuum packed so they take up less space until they're opened?  I mean, how would a guest even go about returning an opened one to a store?



Maybe it's a similar policy with air mattresses, no return if seal is open or something like that??


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 14, 2021)

For the ones you buy online, they usually don't even have you send it back, because it will cost them more to have it shipped back to them than it is for you to spend the money to trash it.

I hope they do something similar with the ones they sell through us (return through Casper, not Target).


----------



## Okaydokay (Jun 14, 2021)

Dog water. Literally a container of water.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 15, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> For the ones you buy online, they usually don't even have you send it back, because it will cost them more to have it shipped back to them than it is for you to spend the money to trash it.
> 
> I hope they do something similar with the ones they sell through us (return through Casper, not Target).


I’ve accidentally gotten free stuff from online purchases before by reporting an issue in the target app if it was damaged or something, and they told me to just keep it and they’ll send another one.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 15, 2021)

Okaydokay said:


> Dog water. Literally a container of water.


Check the price. At the store I worked gallon size store brand distilled water cost more than baby water.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 15, 2021)

It should. Distilling water requires effort. Putting tap water in a gallon jug and calling it baby water is much easier.


----------



## RTCry (Jun 16, 2021)

The promise of work/life balance.


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 17, 2021)

The AsSeenOnTv shocking exercise belt.
Cordless phones that pick up radio stations.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 11, 2021)

Prepackaged water for dogs. And look at that price! Ridiculous


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 12, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> The AsSeenOnTv shocking exercise belt.
> Cordless phones that pick up radio stations.


Agreed. If the belts are the same ones from back in the day there was a recall on them and we just ended up tossing them in the trash. Also they required several watch sized batteries that never lasted very long, so guests told us.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> This is the type of thing I was thinking of (they have pins, too, at least. Probably other stuff, too, but I've only seen the pins & mug):



The design of the letters really bothers me.


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 13, 2021)

AmICrazy said:


> Agreed. If the belts are the same ones from back in the day there was a recall on them and we just ended up tossing them in the trash. Also they required several watch sized batteries that never lasted very long, so guests told us.


early 2000s


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 18, 2022)

Anyone who regularly works in toys knows how awful these things are-









						B. play - Ride-On Toy - Riding Buddy - Cat
					

Read reviews and buy B. play - Ride-On Toy - Riding Buddy - Cat at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## NKG (Jun 18, 2022)

The current womens clothing section. It's so bad I haven't bought clothing other than athletic or pjs in a decade


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 18, 2022)

Cigarettes. Until mid 90s.


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Jun 18, 2022)

Kate Spade iphone cases for $50+
Toy vendor section is always a disaster area.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jun 23, 2022)

Breakfast cereal candles. Who in the hell wants their home to smell like Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 23, 2022)

Discount on this for men


----------

